# Signatur einfügen



## orgella (24. Sep. 2009)

Verzeiht schon einmal im Vorfeld, wenn die Frage überflüssig sein sollte...... manchmal bin ich ein wenig blond

Ich möchte gerne eine Signatur einfügen... leider bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich keine Signatur anlegen darf 

Ich habe das Forum schon durchsucht, bin aber zu dem Thema  nicht fündig geworden

Wer hilft mir weiter?


Gruß Helga


----------



## Dodi (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Signatur einfügen*

Hallo Helga,

:willkommen an dieser Stelle!

Wir mussten es leider so einrichten, das ganz neue User sich nicht gleich eine Signatur anlegen können, da dies mißbraucht wurde, um Werbe-Links einzufügen.

Nimm's nicht persönlich, aber neue User müssen min. 30 Tage angemeldet sein und 10 Beiträge geschrieben haben, um sich eine Signatur anlegen zu können.

Hab also noch ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## orgella (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Signatur einfügen*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Helga,
> 
> :willkommen an dieser Stelle!
> 
> ...



Das klingt einleuchtend 

Dann werde ich mal ordentlich in die tasten hauen.....


----------

